# Flourless Chocolate Cakes



## chefmoni (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm want to make a rich, yet airy flourless chocolate cake and have come across many different recipes. I am first wondering what the difference between a fallen souffle cake, truffle cake and typical flourless chocolate cake are. Second, does anyone have a fabulous recipe??

Thanks!
Monica


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

The variations of flourless chocolate tortes in my recipe collection are legion. I have often made this one:

10 large free-range eggs, separated and at room temp.
¾ cup plus 2 Tbsps granulated white sugar
3 ounces bittersweet chocolate, melted slowly over hot water then cooled (I use _Callebaut_)
2 cups finely chopped (not ground) toasted pecans

Set oven to 350° F.

Beat the egg yolks & sugar until very thick and lemon colored. Stir in the chocolate. Fold in the nuts.

Whip the egg whites until stiff-but-not-dry peaks are achieved; fold them into the chocolate-nut mixture. Turn into a greased 10-inch spring-form pan and bake about 1 hour, or until the center springs back when lightly touched with the fingertips.

Cool in pan. Serve with sauce anglaise swirled with raspberry coulis:

One 12-ounce bag (Q.I.F. - "quick-individual-frozen") raspberries (I prefer _Cascadian Farm Organic_ brand)
½ cup superfine sugar
1 Tbsp black-raspberry liqueur (_Chambord_ is premium)

Soften the unthawed berries with the sugar in a saucepan over medium heat, stirring constantly with a spoon until the sugar is completely dissolved. Strain the mixture through a fine-meshed sieve into a bowl. Stir in the liqueur.

Here are some noteworthy flourless-chocolate-torte recipe titles sourced from my book shelves:

Instructions for a genuine "Chocolate Truffle Cake" (yes, you make the truffles first!) are included in _Terra: Cooking from the Heart of Napa Valley_ by Hiro Sone & Lissa Doumani.

Refer to Alice Medrich's recipe for "Fallen Chocolate Soufflé Cake" in _Chocolate and the Art of Low-Fat Desserts_.

"Flourless Bittersweet Chocolate Cake with Milk-Chocolate Drizzle" (Boyle & Moriarty: _Chocolate Passion_).

Mary Lou Simmelink's "Boca Negra with White Chocolate Cream" (_Baking with Julia_)

"Chocolate Budino Cake" (Published in both Heron's _Rose Pistola Cookbook_ & Anya von Bremzen's _The Greatest Dishes!_)

"Chocolate Pudding Cake" (well, it contains a mere 2 Tbsps flour) in Michele Urvater's _Chocolate Cake: 150 Recipes from Simple to Sublime_.

"Flourless Almond Cake" (_Spain Gourmantour_ - Food, Wine, & Travel Magazine)

Lawrence


----------



## sheldonsavio (Jul 10, 2015)

Hiya,
Can anybody give me recipie for flourless chocolate using dried egg yolk powder


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to Chef Talk Sheldon!

I was virtually off the grid for the beginning of the egg shortage and was highly pissed when I hit the grocery to restock my home pantries and it was either pay $4 for a dozen eggs or do without.

Had to google powdered yolks...

Reconstituting seems to be the answer for the yolk powder but then you have the "how do I get it to rise" question.

Powdered egg whites work great for meringues (fold into the batter as the last step before baking) but yield IMO an odd powdery mouth feel.

Then you have the problem of a dessert made with 2 dehydrated ingredients.

Not something I would serve but maybe with some awesome dark chocolate and the strong flavor of ground hazelnuts (maybe a Frangelico anglaise for the dairy component ?) these weaker ingredients can be wrestled into compliance.

mimi

OBTW... looked online for a specific dried yolk FCC recipe but none to be found (altho I admit my search was short lol ;-).

However there are zillions of great recipes out there if you need to customize.....


----------

